# Anthem A5 AMP



## tazredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi how good is the Anthem A5 Amp? Thank you,Tazredboy


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Anthem's a very well respected brand. A google search shows Home Theater & Sound gave it a reviewer's choice in 2005, Hometheaterhifi said it offers "outstanding value and performance",etc. I'm sure you get the picture! :T


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm impressed with my Anthem PVA2. Anthem is a sister company to Paradigm, which is also my personal favorite in speakers. I would love to hook up an A5 to see what it can do.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Definitley can't go wrong. Anthem makes good equipment.:T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I've always been impressed with Anthem's products and back when I had time to read all the online and paper Home Theater / HiFi mags, they were very well reviewed.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Anthem Amplifiers are excellent and are what really put them on the map. It would be an excellent choice and would represent a major upgrade over an AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wxthomson (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the Anthem P2 for 2 channel music and love it. The Anthem amps are very solid and well built and should last a long time. Although they do not contain fans (to eliminate any noise) I can push my P2 all day and it barely gets warm. My next purchase will be the A5 to round out my 7.1 system.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

wxthomson said:


> I have the Anthem P2 for 2 channel music and love it. The Anthem amps are very solid and well built and should last a long time. Although they do not contain fans (to eliminate any noise) I can push my P2 all day and it barely gets warm. My next purchase will be the A5 to round out my 7.1 system.


None of my Amplifiers have Fans and this was done on purpose and all 3 are very high powered. Provided an Amplifier has sufficient Heat Sinks and is well designed in terms of ventilation, Fans are not needed. Things like Heat Sinks and quality ancillary parts are what is often sacrificed in low priced AVR's and Power Amplifiers.


----------



## wxthomson (Jan 27, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> None of my Amplifiers have Fans and this was done on purpose and all 3 are very high powered. Provided an Amplifier has sufficient Heat Sinks and is well designed in terms of ventilation, Fans are not needed. Things like Heat Sinks and quality ancillary parts are what is often sacrificed in low priced AVR's and Power Amplifiers.


And this relates to the A5 in what way?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

As it has no fans. This was brought up in the previous Post by you. "although they do not contain fans" I suppose I should have quoted that. It was just Posted immediately after that, I did not think it was needed. My point being, many of the finest Power Amplifiers out there do not use Fans. Forgive any confusion.


----------

